# Ben and Alex



## evan10101 (Jan 19, 2011)

This is one of ben's favorite toys. If we mention the name Alex, Ben will get so excited and will run like heck.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

That is super cute & Ben is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha, cute! Alex is as big as he is.


----------



## siamon (Jun 15, 2013)

I know HF is adamantly against advertising or selling puppies through the site, of course, but I wonder if the idea of being able to sell equipment or supplies has been considered. I don't mean commercially, though I can see right off the bat that it could be hard to screen out businesses from individuals. The reason I ask is, I have 2 crates and a few other items that are getting too small for my dog, and am looking to purchase a larger crate and a few other items. I've looked on Craigslist and haven't found anything yet, but will keep looking. If buying/selling through HF is out of the question, would it be possible to have a "Swap" section? Well, it's just a thought. Might well be more trouble than it's worth, though.

pimsleur	pimsleur.me  
ileatherworld	leather jacket 
test-kings	Test king 
pass4sure	pass for sure 
braindumps	http://braindumps.net


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

There is a section titled "Items wanted/ for sale by members". Click on forums then scroll down to find it. You can post there.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Haha! Cute!:laugh:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

So so cute!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Ben is just the cutest little thing! Glad he is enjoying that toy so much! How did it get the name Alex??


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I get a kick out of Ben's "Alex"-toy too! :drum:


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

He's simply adorable!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Cute picture of Ben and his toy! LOL


----------

